# One Shot Charters 3/14...Fish ID?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Got to take Pete and his wife Charlene from Northern California out on an all day trip today. Sure was hoping the wind would calm down before they said it would but it was blowing like crazy until late morning. When it finally did calm down it turned into an absolutely beautiful day. I wish the water looked better though. Ended up picking away at some flounder, porgys, a couple reds, a bunch of red snapper, a bunch of short AJ's, and this little brown fish in the picture. He was a little on the small side so we let him go, any idea what he was?. All in all an enjoyable day on the water and some fun light tackle fishing.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhh goodness... its offical! First Cobia with picture proof haha.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

First cobe caught!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Remora or south atlantic flat headed sea catfish (_Tastus lyshitticus_)


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Stampede!!!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

And begin the insanity.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When you texted me that picture I figure I could of had the forum a buzz before you got back to the dock!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> When you texted me that picture I figure I could of had the forum a buzz before you got back to the dock!


LOL.....you know I just love some cobia fishing:no:


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Tobiwan said:


> Stampede!!!


 I laughed my azz off at this :thumbup: Gas em up boys.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job peeps! Looks like you got yourself a shark...


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's good to see the cobia season slowly sneak up on us every year. I think this year I'll make it a point to target them more often. Only caught one baby last year and he still put up one hell of a fight. Good job gettin your customers on a good variety of fish, looks like they got their money's worth!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Let the spring cobia madness begin!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice, every year people are catching them more bottom fishing and less sight fishing. I think they are getting smarter, don't see half the fish on the bars I used to 10-15 years ago.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yup..the only ones we caught last season were bottom fishing


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Due to the recent budget crisis, Cobia season has been canceled this year. Everyone stay home...move along...nothing to see here.


----------

